# Paphiopedilum helenae in situ...



## binhbk64 (Oct 2, 2016)

Paphiopedilum helenae in Vietnam


----------



## Secundino (Oct 2, 2016)

Seen this plant already!:rollhappy:

The moss was wet then ...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. The photographer is a member here.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 2, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Welcome to the forum. The photographer is a member here.


Wonderful plants and photos. Were you with cxcanh on this trip? And welcome to Slippertalk.


----------



## abax (Oct 3, 2016)

Welcome from KY.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 3, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## JAB (Oct 3, 2016)

AWESOME! Thank you so much!


----------

